# What I'll be up to..... Later



## David Hill (Aug 1, 2015)

Got chainsaws back from the shop-- man it's hot even to do that in the shade!
A bunch of slabs in the shop, will play "eenie meenie" when I need another blank cut. They're hedge, Hackberry, Huisache, Black Walnut, and Mesquite.
Other pic is couple Mesquite bowls in progress, needing some epoxy/turquoise "help".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 1, 2015)

That resembles my shop a bit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 1, 2015)

If it wasn't for the bowls and lack of piles of sawdust, I'd definitely think you were in my shop.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 1, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> That resembles my shop a bit...



With all that nice wood there, I wish it resembled my shop!

Very nice, David!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 2, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> That resembles my shop a bit...


@norman vandyke 

Well, does this make you feel better?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 2, 2015)

David Hill said:


> @norman vandyke
> 
> Well, does this make you feel better?
> View attachment 84554 View attachment 84555


A little bit. Haha! Yes, that is a can of lighter fluid right in my pile of sawdust. Safe?...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 2, 2015)

Interesting, never seen a flex shaft drive on a table saw....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah. Possibly the least effective power transfer ever...came work the shop though, so I can't complain.


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2015)

Heck, I thought I was the only one who used layers of sawdust to comfort my feet instead of those floor mats!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2015)

David Hill said:


> @norman vandyke
> 
> Well, does this make you feel better?
> View attachment 84554 View attachment 84555



Indeed it does!


----------



## Horatio (Aug 4, 2015)

My word, that's scary! Some good looking wood to turn, ought to keep you good and busy for a good while. Definitely too busy to turn on the old shop vac now and then......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

